# How to beat mosquitoes



## RobFusili (Jun 17, 2019)

Hey campers, how do you deal with mosquitoes?


----------



## Babstreefern (Jun 22, 2018)

You don't. I first came across them when visiting the Highlands of Scotland. Camped on the shores of Loch Ness (no, before you ask, we didn't see any sign of Nessie).


They thrive in moist warm areas. Me and OH were also bitten when visiting Tombstone in Arizona. We found out that the motel owners had put us in a lovely room, but very close to their air-conditioning place, which uses water, which attracts mossies (that's what the Scots call them, we in England, don't suffer from them). I couldn't believe it when mossies shown up in Arizona though, it being desert. You will probably have to use mosquito repellent. May be someone on the site can help you?


----------



## wolfy (Jun 23, 2019)

I always use mosquito patch, it's working well for me.


----------



## michaelnel (Jul 5, 2019)

I use Natrapel repellent, either the towelettes or spray. For the campsite itself I use a Thermacel. Between the two I don't get bothered by skeeters.


----------



## CunningFox (Jul 26, 2019)

A propane fogger is probably your best option. They're much more effective than the citronella torches in for the traps to be effective they have to be at them.


----------



## RobFusili (Jun 17, 2019)

Pretty wide choice..I'll get armed and hope I won't poison myself :-0


----------



## aakanksha5 (Aug 13, 2019)

I use Mosquito Patch to avoid Mosquitos and it worked well for me.


----------



## pootats (Jun 22, 2011)

We use Thermocells, and Sawyer mosquito spray.


----------



## frankgibbons (Oct 31, 2019)

I use smoke free mosquito coils. Worked great for me.


----------



## gcharles (Sep 26, 2019)

'Skin So Soft' liquid works well...put in a spray bottle and spray yourself and the objects around where you'll be. My woman friend sprays it on her above ground pool and the mosquitoes won't bother her. She as a bug zapper too and it's busy.


----------



## adalah (Feb 6, 2019)

wolfy said:


> I always use mosquito patch, it's working well for me.


Agree


----------



## blackpanther (May 14, 2020)

Mosquito patch and citronella never worked. What works is off spray, not the lotion one but the spray.


----------



## goingtentcamping (Jun 12, 2020)

*Hammock with mosquito net*

Just always apply bug spray before leaving your tent/hammock. I also sleep in a hammock with a mosquito net.

https://tentescapes.com/best-camping-hammock-with-mosquito-net/


----------



## leroycollins36025 (Jun 29, 2020)

Mosquito repellent or mosquito patch should do it. Bike Light Trail Edition


----------



## bozemantree (Jul 3, 2020)

Nothing works better than deet, stronger the percentage the better!
www.bozemantreepros.com


----------

